# If You Don't Eat 'Em, What Do You Do?



## HighCotton (Jul 20, 2011)

Our place has quite a few hogs.

Unless it would be a small one (less than 100 lbs) I don't trust the meat and will not eat any hog I kill.

If you don't eat the hogs you kill, what do you do with them?  I don't want to just dump them somewhere on the property.


----------



## ted 88 (Jul 20, 2011)

theres plenty of people out there that will take them you just have to find them. i either give mine away or use them to hunt coyotes over. or i just dont shoot em.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 20, 2011)

Contact a local church. You phone will be ringing off the hook with people wanting the meat


----------



## 813diablo (Jul 20, 2011)

Sell it at the flea market??


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 20, 2011)

get you a big list of names for people that want them...that way when you go down the list calling...you may find someone to take it.  The churches would be good...some of the more private places can accept your donation.  GA law is kind of harsh on some less private places accepting the meat and cooking it to serve to the needy. Just make sure you tell them ahead of time it comes to you as it came in...with hair and insides...unless you are willing to field dress and skin them out


----------



## Okie Hog (Jul 21, 2011)

The vast majority of my hogs are donated.   The food bank gets processed hogs and other folks get skinned hogs.   Few folks want a hog that is not skinned.  i've become very good at skinning; i can have a big hog field dressed and skinned in 30 minutes.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 21, 2011)

Okie Hog said:


> The vast majority of my hogs are donated.   The food bank gets processed hogs and other folks get skinned hogs.   Few folks want a hog that is not skinned.  i've become very good at skinning; i can have a big hog field dressed and skinned in 30 minutes.



I was taught to quarter them and take out the backstraps.  Do you really waste that much meat my way?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jul 21, 2011)

big boars i leave them where i killed it. the rest of them come to the house an neighbors


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 21, 2011)

Okie Hog said:


> The vast majority of my hogs are donated.   The food bank gets processed hogs and other folks get skinned hogs.   Few folks want a hog that is not skinned.  i've become very good at skinning; i can have a big hog field dressed and skinned in 30 minutes.



I am not sure that a food bank type place can use processed wild hog in GA.  There is something about it..I just can't pull it to the front...maybe someone else can say why not

How fast can you do 10


----------



## CAL (Jul 21, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> Our place has quite a few hogs.
> 
> Unless it would be a small one (less than 100 lbs) I don't trust the meat and will not eat any hog I kill.
> 
> If you don't eat the hogs you kill, what do you do with them?  I don't want to just dump them somewhere on the property.



I try to keep someone out there that wants a hog.If worst comes to worst,I take a front end loader and bury the hog deep.


----------



## hilljack13 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll come shoot all you got and eat them too.  Have eaten 300+lb boars and all are better then any store bought meat.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 22, 2011)

The fear of eating wild pork is unfounded, if handled , processed and cooked properly, it is as safe as domestic pork. The only difference is wild has zero growth hormones or antibiotics injected. If you kill it and leave it laying , it just becomes food for more hogs, coyotes and other scavengers . Don't wast what another will consume!


----------



## Jethro Bodine (Jul 23, 2011)

what could be wrong with it?


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 26, 2011)

Jethro Bodine said:


> what could be wrong with it?



trichinosis, brucellosis, worms, other bacterial contamination.

Same stuff that any wild or domestic meat could contain if not handled carefully.


----------



## wadehand (Jul 26, 2011)

buzzards gota eat


----------



## j_seph (Jul 26, 2011)

I killed a 200lb live weight hog in the mtns last year(boar) We had him processed and he tasted fine. Meat was a little tough but I would presume that would have been the cooks fault. Had some ribs of of em over at hatchroosters house and they were good


----------



## Migraman (Jul 28, 2011)

Before the fencing laws changed, folks let their hogs run loose and notched an ear for ID (where "earmarks" comes from).  People fenced their land in to keep livestock out - exact opposite of today.  So, back then, most pork lived the same way our ferals do today.  People seemed to eat them just fine.

 I can see how a big old boar might be a little more gamey than a 50 pound shoat but as long as you wear gloves and cook them through, I don't think one could be more dangerous to eat than the other.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 29, 2011)

ive have eaten from 30# to 300# rarely does one have contaminated taste if it smells like urine it probably tastes like it too. no reason not to try em before you toss em cut off a piece of backstrap and throw it on the grill. taste it. the rest of the meat will taste the same.


----------



## hogslayer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i ate a 200# HOG TONIght and it was good i will eat any size hogs the way i was raised if u kill it u eat it but thats just me


----------



## willsm89 (Aug 5, 2011)

hogslayer2012 said:


> i ate a 200# HOG TONIght and it was good i will eat any size hogs the way i was raised if u kill it u eat it but thats just me



.....my mom made me eat a lizard when i was 8 cause i just shot it with my red rider with no intentions of eating it...


----------



## DrewDennis (Aug 5, 2011)

hogslayer2012 said:


> i ate a 200# HOG TONIght and it was good i will eat any size hogs the way i was raised if u kill it u eat it but thats just me



Dang...you musta been REALLY hungry!


----------



## mike bell (Aug 6, 2011)

> .....my mom made me eat a lizard when i was 8 cause i just shot it with my red rider with no intentions of eating it...




  oh wait.....   

thats how I was raised to


----------



## Resica (Aug 6, 2011)

DrewDennis said:


> Dang...you musta been REALLY hungry!


----------



## gmchd (Aug 6, 2011)

Give the meat away. Every year after I have put enough in my freezer and I want to keep hunting, I give the meat away.


----------



## Cliff Speed (Aug 6, 2011)

You should give those hogs to the people who are defending poachers over in the deer hunting thread area. Apparently they are starving to death and have resorted to poaching.


----------



## General P (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe check out the hunters for the hungry program the state has.  That runs through certain processors.  Or if you just want them gone , I'm sure there are no end to the folks that will come kill and eat them if you let them .


----------



## btt202 (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish someone would give me about one a month


----------



## fladawg (Sep 13, 2011)

Gave these 2 away the other day...If they were about half their size i would've kept them...Porker's...peeeU....


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Sep 13, 2011)

We've got a pond that has some good sized gators. I'm going to start feeding them pork.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 14, 2011)

fladawg said:


> Gave these 2 away the other day...If they were about half their size i would've kept them...Porker's...peeeU....



MAN those are PERFECT!

X2 with all the ones saying a Big Ole Hog can eat GOOOOD!

Of course smaller is finer, but Big aint bad!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 14, 2011)

Hogs are made out of pork. I like to eat pork.


----------



## creekrocket (Sep 15, 2011)

I prefer wild pork over demestic. You just have to know how to cook it. You cant just throw it in a croc pot or on the grill and expect it to cook itself and come out right.


----------



## Rock-hard (Sep 15, 2011)

I will take a fresh killed hog from around Middle GA. I live near Dublin, so something within an hours drive is great. Preferably under 200 lbs whole hog. Thanks


----------



## deerassassin22 (Oct 29, 2011)

There used to be a thread on here to donate hog meet with contact info so you can call someone to pick it up.  I haven't been online in a long time but I'm sure its around on this forum.


----------



## FrankTinFL (Nov 9, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> Our place has quite a few hogs.
> 
> Unless it would be a small one (less than 100 lbs) I don't trust the meat and will not eat any hog I kill.
> 
> If you don't eat the hogs you kill, what do you do with them?  I don't want to just dump them somewhere on the property.



So why would you not eat them.  If the hog is too big to handle take the rear hams and straps, be done with it...nothing too big for that.  OK he is big and stinks... take the hams and straps, wash real good throw some ice on them, make up a kosher salt brine and pour over the ice, drain and replace daily, after 2-4 days vacuum seal or cook.


----------



## scoggins (Nov 12, 2011)

Migraman said:


> Before the fencing laws changed, folks let their hogs run loose and notched an ear for ID (where "earmarks" comes from).  People fenced their land in to keep livestock out - exact opposite of today.  So, back then, most pork lived the same way our ferals do today.  People seemed to eat them just fine.
> 
> I can see how a big old boar might be a little more gamey than a 50 pound shoat but as long as you wear gloves and cook them through, I don't think one could be more dangerous to eat than the other.



the only other thing that can be added to this is freeze the meet first so as to kill any parasite eggs that may be in it and cook it DONE!


----------

